# 2 Canadian Sappers killed in bomb blast



## RackMaster (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP Brothers!





> *2nd Canadian soldier killed in blast named*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, August  3, 2009 | 10:51 AM ET  Comments96Recommend43*
> 
> ...





> *2 Canadian soldiers killed in blast*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Sunday, August  2, 2009 |  5:32 PM ET  Comments461Recommend180*
> 
> ...


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP..


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 3, 2009)

Rest Well, Engineers


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 3, 2009)

Rest In Peace Fellas....
Chimo.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Heard about this on the CBC yesterday.  Rest in peace


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 3, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## tova (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## AWP (Aug 3, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 4, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------

